# Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Januar 2007)

@ All


Hab hier noch etwas gefunden,was  auch für uns hier interessant  seien könnte.
Mit neuer Formel versehen zum Schutz speziell für beschichtete
geflochtene Schnur,aber auch für Monofile und Fluocarbon.
Dieses Spray kann auf die aufgespulte Schnur aufgesprüht werden,aber auch auf die Rutenringe.
Es erhöht die gleitfähigkeit der Schnur von der Rolle durch 
die Ringe.
Die daraus gewonnene Beschichtung soll unter normalen Umständen 2 Std .anhalten,bei höherer beanspruchung
natürlich weniger.
Eine Art " Gleitmittel " für Angelschnüre :










In den USA habe ich ähnliches mal zum Eisangeln benutzt.
So eine Art " Anti - Frostschutzmittel ",dieses damals einmal die gesamten Rutenringe eingesprüht hielt gut 1Std.
Das bei ca. - 15 Grad Außentemperatur.


Der  STF  



P.S.: Bin mal gespannt wer beim Thema " Gleitmittel " sich
        mit Komentaren nicht zurückhalten kann....|rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*

Hallo,

das scheint sowas ähnliches zu sein, wie das Zeug, das die Stipper für ihre Gummizüge verwenden. Aber ob es was bringt#c  Einen Test wäre es wert.

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das scheint sowas ähnliches zu sein, wie das Zeug, das die Stipper für ihre Gummizüge verwenden. Aber ob es was bringt#c  Einen Test wäre es wert.
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:



@ Brassenwürger


Habe meinen Kumpel in Japan angewiesen,wenn er jetzt nach Deutschland  kommt,mir mal so ´ne Flasche mitzubringen und dann werden wir das Zeug mal ausgiebig testen.
Testgebiete wo ein hoher Schnurabrieb ist,sind ja zu genüge.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*

Hallo, habe heute in der Angelwoche gelesen, dass Teflonspray, oder war´s Silikonspray#c , den gleichen Effekt hat. Vielleicht ist das ja auch so etwas.

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo, habe heute in der Angelwoche gelesen, dass Teflonspray, oder war´s Silikonspray#c , den gleichen Effekt hat. Vielleicht ist das ja auch so etwas.
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:



Wir werden es ja bald wissen,wenn die Ware da ist werden
wir mit den Test beginnen....

Der   STF  :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*

Nimm doch einfach Silikonspray...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach Silikonspray...




@ Zanderfänger

Ich glaube nicht das es mit Silikonspray so einfach getan ist.
Ich denke mir mal das es, wie so vieles aus Japan ,gut durchdacht ist.
Natürlich auch mit den dort angebotenen PE Schnüren.

Erst dann kann man den Test mit den hier erhältlichen Schnüren machen.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es mit Silikonspray so einfach getan ist.


Uwe Böttcher macht das auch so und der sollte es wissen.


----------



## _Pepe_ (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Uwe Böttcher macht das auch so und der sollte es wissen.


 

...den Beitrag habe ich auch gesehen... *gg* (Liebeskugel)


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*



_Pepe_ schrieb:


> ...den Beitrag habe ich auch gesehen... *gg* (Liebeskugel)


BINGO! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*



_Pepe_ schrieb:


> ...den Beitrag habe ich auch gesehen... *gg* *(Liebeskugel)*


Was macht ihr denn da für Sachen?
Ist das was für die BFF? |kopfkrat 

ontopic:
Sicherlich ist das sowas Ähnliches wie Silikonspray, aber was es wirklich ist und wie es wirkt muß man ja schon mal ausprobieren bzw. genauer wissen.

Auch wäre mir bei einer teuren Schnurpackung das schon eine gewisse Vorsicht wert, Lösungsmittel haben auf Kunststoffe bekanntlich merkwürdige Eigenschaften, auch ganz hinterrückse.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sprühendes " Gleitmittel "  für Angelschnüre gefällig !!! Hier bitte !!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn da für Sachen?
> Ist das was für die BFF? |kopfkrat


Sei beruhigt es war kein Fischporno. :m


----------

